# A Bassmaster's tribute



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

note that each branch of the military is represented.

7-7-2006
Mike Reynolds made the cut at today's Oneida Bassmaster Elite Series by 2 ounces. That was big for him. He's always fished check-to-check, and even financed his own boat wrap this year - a tribute to the military with the words "These colors don't run."

So making the cut was a big deal - a huge deal. But a much bigger deal was a surprise he got onstage. After he weighed in, he was presented a flag that was flown in his honor in Iraq, then mailed back to the states. The moment caught him by surprise, and it was so emotional, he broke down into tears.

"Stan Harvey, a first sergeant in Iraq, sent me a nice letter, telling how much he appreciates, and how much all the guys appreciate, the boat and what I do," Reynolds said. "So he sent me a flag that they flew over Iraq for a week, in my name. It really hit me hard. It brought me to tears. I'm just a regular guy over here. For somebody over there to think about me, it's so humbling. I didn't really know what to say. I lost it there for about 5 minutes."

He added: "I do it for them - that's why I do it. I had no idea how big this would get, and how much they'd appreciate something this small. I had no idea how much it means to those guys. To get something like this (flag), I think I'll remember it more than I'll remember my win at Clarks Hill. It's unbelievable. I'm speechless. Thank you - that's all I can say to those guys in harm's way. Thank you."


----------

